# merc vs. Honda for used duroboat



## keith (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello, I just purchased a used 15' Duroboat and I am looking for power options. I am leaning toward either a 25 hp Merc or 20 hp Honda (both 4 strks). Looking for opinions. Thank You, Keith


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 19, 2008)

Why honda? I would personally pick a Merc or a Yammie.


----------



## keith (Mar 19, 2008)

The local dealer has merc and honda, I havnt researched any others.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

hi Keith,
Welcome aboard and thanks for joining! I personally would get the biggest motor you can afford. So in terms of these two I would go with the 25hp. My cousin has the 4stroke 25hp mercury bigfoot. It has given him zero problems now for 3 years (since he purchased it new).


We had an exclusive Duroboat forum up until a couple of weeks ago. The owner of Duroboat is actually a member here. So technically besides him, you are our first Duroboat member.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard - I woudl go for the 20 hp motor but only becuase one of the lakes near where I live has a 20 hp limit.

If HP limits are not a concern get the larger motor


----------



## redbug (Mar 19, 2008)

esquired said:


> Welcome aboard - I woudl go for the 20 hp motor but only becuase one of the lakes near where I live has a 20 hp limit.
> 
> If HP limits are not a concern get the larger motor


I would get the bigger motor then complain to your park ranger about stupid hp limits on such a large lake.!!!

Honda makes a very good motor as does merc you can't go wrong with either of those motors

Welcome to the site

Wayne


----------



## Defiant (Mar 19, 2008)

Both good motor's but I tend to lean toward the Honda(I am a die hard Honda fan) .Also might wanna look at Suzuki the make a excellent motor and a little cheaper then the Honda Also


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would scratch both of those, and go two stroke.


----------



## rpm6100 (Mar 21, 2008)

i also have a merc 25hp big foot, i recently bought a boat that had this as the powerplant, the boat is a 03' tracker pt165, i have been out on this boat twice since i got it, and i am very pleased, it runs awsome, doesnt stall, starts very easily even in the bitter cold, and it pushes me, a partner and all our gear quite well, the motor runs clean, and is relatively quiet last time, we were sitting idle in the lake last time we were out and my girlfried asked if the motor was running cause she couldnt hear it! i would say its deffinitily a pretty nice motor


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 26, 2008)

i have a 2008 25hp merc 4 stroke. i have owned a bunch of portable motors and this one is by far the best motor i have ever owned. it's very quiet even at top speed . my boat is a 1648 lowe . i am very happy with the merc. a couple of years ago i thought i wanted a honda until i went shopping . all the one,s i found were about 800 to 1000 dollars higher than a merc or a yamaha. i am sure the honda is good equipment though. my vote is if it ain,t black tack it back.


----------



## keith (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I went with the merc 20 4-stroke. Should be taking delivery of it within a few days, wasnt in stock at my local shop. I will post how well it pushes the duroboat.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

keith said:


> Thanks for the replys. I went with the merc 20 4-stroke. Should be taking delivery of it within a few days, wasnt in stock at my local shop. I will post how well it pushes the duroboat.



Awesome! Good luck with it! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought you were gonna go with a Merc. 25hp?

In any event, I am sure it will work really well


----------



## keith (Mar 31, 2008)

esquired said:


> I thought you were gonna go with a Merc. 25hp?
> 
> In any event, I am sure it will work really well


Yes, my typo... its a 25. I threw the extra bucks at it and got electric start and electric tilt. I could care less if it had the electric start, but the tilt will be nice here in Puget Sound, some odd characteristics in this water, electric tilt is going to be nice.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2008)

Electric Tilt is a must! You can do so much more and get so much more out of your boat. Learn to find the "sweet" spot when running the boat by adjusting the trim. You can also control the angle of teh bow to handle different water conditions.


I take it you mean Puget Sound, WA? Awesome looking place, post a few pictures


----------



## keith (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, Puget Sound Wa. Lots of good freshwater fishing around here as well. Dealer says motor was shipped from Wisconson yesterday, should take 3-4 days to arrive, I'm getting excited ! Fresh out of the box from Mercury.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2008)

keith said:


> Yes, Puget Sound Wa. Lots of good freshwater fishing around here as well. Dealer says motor was shipped from Wisconson yesterday, should take 3-4 days to arrive, I'm getting excited ! Fresh out of the box from Mercury.



:beer:


----------

